# A deal at twice the price!



## Sprung (Aug 11, 2016)

I saw this in one of the Facebook wood selling/trading groups. What do you guys think? Think I should buy it? I mean, I've never spent $150 on a pen blank before, but this one looks to be the one I should do that on!  I'm sure that this would be a deal at twice the price!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 12, 2016)

I say pay the man ... He needs to buy more drugs ... He's bound to be high

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 12, 2016)

He's got a couple other listings that are way out there on pricing, but that one was the gem.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 12, 2016)

Has anyone said something to him about that? Maybe he is just clueless about value...


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 12, 2016)

I think he has a Jewish wife that prices things for him and she manages his online presence from her phone so he has no idea what's happening. 

Not that I speak from experience. I'm my own man. I have the pants in this house. If she gets out of line I lay down the law .

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 12, 2016)

I had to go look at this one for myself... Click on his profile and it says he works at Lowes.... Things are adding up.... Haha! 

Probably hot tips all his co-workers around the water cooler about the rarest piece of wood he has and they are all in awe. 

Where is @Don Ratcliff with the meme that was going around about the Lowes guys? It was hilarious... Said something to the tune of " I don't need your help, I know more than you" as the customer is waving off the employees. Lol!


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 12, 2016)

$150 for a pen blank? Seriously? Time to buy from WB members... Chuck


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 12, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I think he has a Jewish wife that prices things for him and she manages his online presence from her phone so he has no idea what's happening.
> 
> Not that I speak from experience. I'm my own man. I have the pants in this house. If she gets out of line I lay down the law .



Now that I have this copied I have just what I need to leverage my way into Don's Koa pile. How many boxes will you send me in exchange for not posting on wifes FB page.........

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 12, 2016)

It's mostly sap wood. Can't see paying more than 74.95 for it.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 12, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Now that I have this copied I have just what I need to leverage my way into Don's Koa pile. How many boxes will you send me in exchange for not posting on wifes FB page.........


I was thinking the same thing. Wonder what she will think. Just share the Koa with me mike

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 12, 2016)

@Mike1950 @Tclem 
Blackmail? This is what it has come to? Read again, I only said I have the pants, I did not say that I wear them. As for the rest of it, she will laugh at how adorable I am with my silly little Internet friends. I can now see who my friends are and who just wants my koa... do your worst!

@gman2431 enjoy...

Reactions: Funny 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 12, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Mike1950 @Tclem
> Blackmail? This is what it has come to? Read again, I only said I have the pants, I did not say that I wear them. As for the rest of it, she will laugh at how adorable I am with my silly little Internet friends. I can now see who my friends are and who just wants my koa... do your worst!
> 
> @gman2431 enjoy...
> ...


What Koa

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 12, 2016)

Y'all are forgetting that it's not just _super rare_ ... it's also _amazing_. 

*amazing*

: causing great surprise or sudden wonder. : causing amazement

Let's look at wonder.

* wonder*

: to be filled with admiration, amazement, or awe; to marvel (at).


So you see, it's the _amazing _part that makes it worth the asking price. It's causes people to suddenly stare in wonder, to marvel at the awe-inspiring rarity and amazingness of the blank, as if they are seeing the face of a god. If I bought the blank, and I am seriously considering it as I believe it is way underpriced, I would stencil the words _amazing _on one side and _super rare_ on the other side of the finished pen just to make sure the customer didn't forget why he spent $1000 on it. 

It's amazing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 12, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Mike1950 @Tclem
> Blackmail? This is what it has come to? Read again, I only said I have the pants, I did not say that I wear them. As for the rest of it, she will laugh at how adorable I am with my silly little Internet friends. I can now see who my friends are and who just wants my koa... do your worst!
> 
> @gman2431 enjoy...
> ...



It's funny you posted a pic of Nick Offerman I have bought wood from him before. Does that make the wood super rare and amazing because a Hollywood guy touched it?


----------



## Tony (Aug 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> It's funny you posted a pic of Nick Offerman I have bought wood from him before. Does that make the wood super rare and amazing because a Hollywood guy touched it?



Do you still have any of it Kevin? My son thinks he's the best and I could score some Cool Dad points if I built him something out of some. Tony

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Y'all are forgetting that it's not just _super rare_ ... it's also _amazing_.
> 
> *amazing*
> 
> ...



Is it AAAAAAAAAAA+ grade tho?


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 12, 2016)

Thinking @El Guapo needs to throw some of that Curly PH he had in the spalt pile. A pen blank of that should be worth... $100,000 doing my best Dr Evil impression.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 12, 2016)

Jonathan is fixing to buy 20 from the guy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 12, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Is it AAAAAAAAAAA+ grade tho?




AAAAAAAAAAA++++++++++++++

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 12, 2016)

Can anyone explain why this guy has zero recommendations? I don't understand how he isn't the most popular wood vendor in the universe.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 12, 2016)

Tony said:


> Do you still have any of it Kevin? My son thinks he's the best and I could score some Cool Dad points if I built him something out of some. Tony



Sending ya a PM . . .

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 12, 2016)

Let's draft him into wood barter so we can all utilize his expertise

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> It's funny you posted a pic of Nick Offerman I have bought wood from him before. Does that make the wood super rare and amazing because a Hollywood guy touched it?



If you want your wood to go up in price and have a semi almost one time famous Hollywoodian touch it, send it to me. I can even toss in a certificate of authenticity signed by me....




Skip to 1:46 look at the bottom row mug shots. I'm the one in the middle....



 


That should be good proof right?

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 29, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> If you want your wood to go up in price and have a semi almost one time famous Hollywoodian touch it, send it to me. I can even toss in a certificate of authenticity signed by me....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You let them talk about your "disfigurement and scars"

You told me this was your 3 minutes 28 seconds of fame...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

